# Brine Shrimp Hatcheries



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I just wanted to know what your brine hatcheries are like. Mine is just a couple simple mason jars with airstones, but it is a bit of a pita so i will probably go to the 2L pop bottle method so i can hatch more and easier. I need to start drinking pop so i can at get a 2L bottle.

Just wondering have anyof you considered breeding brine shrimp or do you think its more economical to just buy a can of eggs and diy? Im assuming eggs would be cheaper, but i dont know if breedign them yourself could be easier or not.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The 2liter bottle hatchers are the sh*t! I have 2 n can feed as many fry n babies as I could possibly feed.2 hatchers n a single(dual outlet)air pump is the only way to go! Easy to clean, easy drain.switch to 2L bottles n you be like wtf was I doing it with jars for. 1lb can of eggs is how I do it.I have tons of baby rbp n other piranha n predator fish, I don't wanna mess with breeding brine too.that's time that I could be caring for or enjoying a fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> The 2liter bottle hatchers are the sh*t! I have 2 n can feed as many fry n babies as I could possibly feed.2 hatchers n a single(dual outlet)air pump is the only way to go! Easy to clean, easy drain.switch to 2L bottles n you be like wtf was I doing it with jars for. 1lb can of eggs is how I do it.I have tons of baby rbp n other piranha n predator fish, I don't wanna mess with breeding brine too.that's time that I could be caring for or enjoying a fish.


 Another thing i need to get sometime is a better airpump as the one i have is probably 10 years old. Do you use the san fransisco brine shrimp brand base or just the bottom of a 2L bottle as a stand and just silicone the gap where the tubing goes into the lid?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use the base.n bout 1.5' of airline. I add eggs one day. Harvest the next(start eggs in morning everyday) when I harvest I pull airline from air pump n hang it higher that hatchery.let sit for minute or two. Brine will sink, unhatched eggs n egg shells will float.then I drain half into a net with fabric sewn on instead of net(even brine net is too big)to catch bbs. Once bbs are in net, rinse with lil tank water n feed.I plug hose back into pump n strain the other half in the evening.by the evening time all the eggs will of hatched. After the evening feeding over, rinse this hatchery so its ready to start all over in the morning(fresh eggs).


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I do the glass jar thing too but I have been thinking about setting up a diy 2 litre dealio.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a couple videos of my 2 brine hatcheries n how I drain, strain, n rinse em. I get a 2$ bag of salt(for salt water tank)at Lfs n use a cough medicine cup(2 tbsp)for my measuring of salt. I have a 1L cup for the water.I fill each full every time I start a batch of brine.so my ratio is the exact same n perfect everytime.I only adjust the amount of eggs that I want hatched per fish I feed. Trust me guys get the hatchery base it'll make the whole process way easier!! Also when you cut your 2L bottles cut only the bottom off(leave as much bottle as you can)it'll help keep the salt water n brine inside where it should be.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i have a sw tank so i have been just taking saltwater from it when i need it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cluster how's that sw tank water working out? I tried fw tank water once(I did add salt)n my hatch rate was about nill.with tap water almost all hatch everytime.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cluster how's that sw tank water working out? I tried fw tank water once(I did add salt)n my hatch rate was about nill.with tap water almost all hatch everytime.


 the salt water works great though i havnt hatched brine for a while before using sw so i cant do too much of a comparison but it usually hatches within a day though that could be partly its temperature. The sw is just used Ro water mixed with instant ocean at around 1/2 a cup per gal. Having sw premade is easier then havign to mix it for that purpose as now i can just take water from the tank and replace it with some from my water storage bin


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool I was just curious. I have a cough med cup that's 2tbsp n a cup that's 1Liter so I just add water n dump my salt in wait a minute or two n add eggs. I don't have salt tank(although I'd love a dozen of em)I'm afraid to open that can of worms!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cool I was just curious. I have a cough med cup that's 2tbsp n a cup that's 1Liter so I just add water n dump my salt in wait a minute or two n add eggs. I don't have salt tank(although I'd love a dozen of em)I'm afraid to open that can of worms!


 salt water is sweet but super expensive. Its seriously liek once a product is for a sw tank it is sold for 3x what a it would be sold for fw if fw used it. Alot of initial cost for larger tanks that sucks like ro unit, live rock/livestock, lighting, protein skimmer... I only have a 15g on a 10g sump so I havnt added a skimmer and just buy 10g or ro water at a time as a ro unit and a good protein skimmer would each run me about 200$ for even a smaller tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's why I don't even wanna go there!lol I'd want clown tank with corals n whatnot.of course I'd have to have a couple predator tanks too.I love the looks of eels n triggers n lionfish. Damnit cluster I can't talk with you anymore!lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> *The 2liter bottle hatchers are the sh*t*! I have 2 n can feed as many fry n babies as I could possibly feed.2 hatchers n a single(dual outlet)air pump is the only way to go! Easy to clean, easy drain.switch to 2L bottles n you be like wtf was I doing it with jars for. 1lb can of eggs is how I do it.I have tons of baby rbp n other piranha n predator fish, I don't wanna mess with breeding brine too.that's time that I could be caring for or enjoying a fish.


x2 its what i did.


----------

